# US & German National Moving to UK - General FAQs



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Great forum and information, but I wanted to touch on several questions I have regarding moving from USA to UK. I'm an US national and my wife is a German national and we live together in the US. Per previous posts, we'll arrive in the UK together with a Family Permit and apply for a Resident Card upon our arrival. My company has already agreed to transfer me to their London office, so I have secured employment already. My best friend lives just outside of London and we'll be staying with them until we're settled (and thus have an address). Below are the unknowns I still haven't resolved:

1. How long does the EEA Family permit process generally take? I live in Washington, DC if that makes it easier. I know I have to submit online but what are the main steps after that? We're hoping to leave in 2 months, but I don't want to book a flight until I know when I should apply.

2. What documents are recommended when applying for the Family Permit? I've been married for 3 years and will include our Wisconsin Marriage License (no special International needed?), a letter from my wife (notarized?), and both of our passports. Any other information is really required? I don't want to provide too much as it just takes forever to round up all this documentation. I also started the application and noticed it wanted an arrival date (but I haven't bought a flight) and a departure date (unknown if it will ever happen), along with why you are coming and for how long.

3. Does my wife need to fill out any documentation/visas/forms? Can she simply start looking for employment when she gets there?

4. I worked for 6 months on a student visa in London about 6 years ago and still have my NH card and number which I passed along to my employer. My wife simply needs to apply at an NH office upon arrival to receive her number correct?

5. My US passport is a couple years from expiring, but is a bit worn. I was thinking of renewing it before leaving, do I need to do this before I apply for the Family Permit?

6. I've read the Residency Card can take quite a while (4 months min) and many are going past the 6 month EU processing times. I also understand you can request the passports back early (20 days wait incl) and the application will continue to be processed with out the passports. However would it be simpler/smarter for me and my wife to get duplicate passports to use in the time being? Or is leaving the UK and trying to get back in just too problematic/risky even after receiving the COA and having duplicate passports? We had hoped to go to the US or Germany for Christmas, but it looks like we may be stuck in the UK.

7. Any suggestions on Bank Accounts. I have student loans and the like that I have to still pay and will need to eventually transfer money to a US bank account. Would something like HSBC be a good idea, and have a US and UK version where we can easily (and free of charge) transfer funds?

8. We are bringing a cat with us. Have researched the UK Pet policy and getting him micro-chipped and then the appropriate paperwork and also kennel. We are also trying to budget costs for airline and shipping (he must be on the same flight as us). One-way tickets that are priced reasonably are hard to find. So far I've found either Virgin Atlantic on Vayama or British Airways on strange third-party booking sites found through SkyScanner. Any experience with these airline's policies with pets (and rough costs) would be extremely helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Too many questions?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The person with the most EEA family permit knowledge lives on the west coast and generally logs in evenings his time.

Have you read through the information on the UKBA website?

UK Border Agency | EEA family permits

Re number 4. By NH do you actually mean a National Insurance number?

https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number

Re number 6. I don't believe the US issues duplicate passports just because you want one so I'm pretty sure this isn't an option. They will issue an emergency passport but as the name states it's for an emergency situation only. Wanting to spend Christmas in Germany isn't going to be a compelling enough reason.

Re number 7. You should be able to link US and UK HSBC accounts but unless you already have a substantial relationship with them (something like $1,000,000) you're not going to get free transfers.

Re number 8. Most people find round trip tickets to be cheaper and just don't use the return.


----------



## milliesmith (Feb 2, 2013)

ilovepie said:


> Great forum and information, but I wanted to touch on several questions I have regarding moving from USA to UK. I'm an US national and my wife is a German national and we live together in the US. Per previous posts, we'll arrive in the UK together with a Family Permit and apply for a Resident Card upon our arrival. My company has already agreed to transfer me to their London office, so I have secured employment already. My best friend lives just outside of London and we'll be staying with them until we're settled (and thus have an address). Below are the unknowns I still haven't resolved:
> 
> Oh my goodness...am I understanding this correctly? I went to the Border Agency site to review. Are you saying that I, UK Citizen and my US Citizen husband, can enter the UK from the USA on a Family Permit? Or have I misunderstood? This would be the best news I have had for a while. Actually, I may be going to the US ahead of my hubby and he will follow. Can we do this with a Family Permit?
> Thanks as always? Sorry to jump in on your thread!!!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

milliesmith said:


> ilovepie said:
> 
> 
> > Great forum and information, but I wanted to touch on several questions I have regarding moving from USA to UK. I'm an US national and my wife is a German national and we live together in the US. Per previous posts, we'll arrive in the UK together with a Family Permit and apply for a Resident Card upon our arrival. My company has already agreed to transfer me to their London office, so I have secured employment already. My best friend lives just outside of London and we'll be staying with them until we're settled (and thus have an address). Below are the unknowns I still haven't resolved:
> ...


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

> The person with the most EEA family permit knowledge lives on the west coast and generally logs in evenings his time.
> 
> Have you read through the information on the UKBA website?
> 
> UK Border Agency | EEA family permits


Ah gotcha. I should just be patient. I'm getting free and wonderful advice on these forums after all. Yes I've read the UKBA site information. These are the questions I still have. I know people's personal experience is much different sometimes. 



> Re number 4. By NH do you actually mean a National Insurance number?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number


Yes I mean National Insurance number. I've seen that link too. Light on info for that. I want to know if there's anything special she needs or has to do first before getting her number (and when she qualifies for healthcare). 



> Re number 6. I don't believe the US issues duplicate passports just because you want one so I'm pretty sure this isn't an option. They will issue an emergency passport but as the name states it's for an emergency situation only. Wanting to spend Christmas in Germany isn't going to be a compelling enough reason.


You can apply for a second passport. I can't link but the expire sooner than your main one. But I'm still not sure if its worth it. 



> Re number 7. You should be able to link US and UK HSBC accounts but unless you already have a substantial relationship with them (something like $1,000,000) you're not going to get free transfers.


Ok, that's fine I guess. Have you had any personal experience doing this with HSBC or someone else?



> Re number 8. Most people find round trip tickets to be cheaper and just don't use the return.


Generally speaking I've found the same. But on Skyscanner they have $515 British airways one way tickets and Vayama has $570 Virgin tickets. That's half the pics of RT. And since they are both British I feel they'll a handle the pet transfer better.


----------



## milliesmith (Feb 2, 2013)

nyclon said:


> milliesmith said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you've misunderstood. Spouses of UK citizens are not eligible for EEA family permits and must apply for a spouse visa. The OP's wife is German and as long as she is exercising her treaty rights, he is eligible for an EEA family permit.
> ...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ilovepie said:


> Ah gotcha. I should just be patient. I'm getting free and wonderful advice on these forums after all. Yes I've read the UKBA site information. These are the questions I still have. I know people's personal experience is much different sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I mean National Insurance number. I've seen that link too. Light on info for that. I want to know if there's anything special she needs or has to do first before getting her number (and when she qualifies for healthcare).


No. She just has to call the number and I think they send a form. She may be asked to come in for an interview. A National Insurance number is similar to a Social Security number and it's what you need in order for the correct tax to be taken out of your pay check. It has nothing to do with healthcare.




> You can apply for a second passport. I can't link but the expire sooner than your main one. But I'm still not sure if its worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's fine I guess. Have you had any personal experience doing this with HSBC or someone else?


We had a relationship with HSBC for some time before coming to the UK and still do. I've had no major problems.




> Generally speaking I've found the same. But on Skyscanner they have $515 British airways one way tickets and Vayama has $570 Virgin tickets. That's half the pics of RT. And since they are both British I feel they'll a handle the pet transfer better.


I don't know anything about flying with pets.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

milliesmith said:


> nyclon said:
> 
> 
> > But the UK is in EEA....maybe it's the treaty rights I don't understand.
> ...


----------



## milliesmith (Feb 2, 2013)

nyclon said:


> milliesmith said:
> 
> 
> > You can't exercise treaty rights in your own country. Citizens of EU countries can live and work in OTHER EU countries. When they do that, they are exercising treaty rights.
> ...


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

milliesmith said:


> nyclon said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, got it. Thank you. Oh well. We'll go down the visa route as planned.
> ...


----------



## BertineC (Mar 17, 2012)

Pie, I sent you a PM regarding pets...


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

nyclon said:


> No. She just has to call the number and I think they send a form. She may be asked to come in for an interview. A National Insurance number is similar to a Social Security number and it's what you need in order for the correct tax to be taken out of your pay check. It has nothing to do with healthcare.
> 
> We had a relationship with HSBC for some time before coming to the UK and still do. I've had no major problems.
> 
> I don't know anything about flying with pets.


Thanks for the feedback! Regarding #7, how does two HSBC accounts work? What rate do they chose to exchange? Is it good? What are fees like? 

For others reading, any information on questions 1, 2, 3, 5 & 6? Any information about item #4 and when my wife will qualify for health insurance after she calls/write/visits the office that issues National Health Insurance numbers?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ilovepie said:


> Great forum and information, but I wanted to touch on several questions I have regarding moving from USA to UK. I'm an US national and my wife is a German national and we live together in the US. Per previous posts, we'll arrive in the UK together with a Family Permit and apply for a Resident Card upon our arrival. My company has already agreed to transfer me to their London office, so I have secured employment already. My best friend lives just outside of London and we'll be staying with them until we're settled (and thus have an address). Below are the unknowns I still haven't resolved:
> 
> 1. How long does the EEA Family permit process generally take? I live in Washington, DC if that makes it easier. I know I have to submit online but what are the main steps after that? We're hoping to leave in 2 months, but I don't want to book a flight until I know when I should apply.


You fill out the on-line form and book your biometrics at the same time. After you give your biometrics I encourage everybody to send all the documents to NY via UPS. The last person I help in the US mentioned it only took 3 days.



ilovepie said:


> 2. What documents are recommended when applying for the Family Permit? I've been married for 3 years and will include our Wisconsin Marriage License (no special International needed?), a letter from my wife (notarized?), and both of our passports. Any other information is really required? I don't want to provide too much as it just takes forever to round up all this documentation. I also started the application and noticed it wanted an arrival date (but I haven't bought a flight) and a departure date (unknown if it will ever happen), along with why you are coming and for how long.


You have the basics and in this case, it's all you really need. I would -however, refrain from sending your wife's passport, and will send a certified copy of it instead. Go to the German embassy in DC and get it done ( I was actually there last week, good service)



ilovepie said:


> 3. Does my wife need to fill out any documentation/visas/forms? Can she simply start looking for employment when she gets there?


That's correct, just get to UK and start looking. She only needs to get a part-time job to sponsor your RC.



ilovepie said:


> 4. I worked for 6 months on a student visa in London about 6 years ago and still have my NH card and number which I passed along to my employer. My wife simply needs to apply at an NH office upon arrival to receive her number correct?


 If you mean National Insurance Number, then yes. She can book an appointment at a job centre plus, attend the meeting and she will be on her way.



ilovepie said:


> 5. My US passport is a couple years from expiring, but is a bit worn. I was thinking of renewing it before leaving, do I need to do this before I apply for the Family Permit?


I would encourage you to renew it, and to get your passport card as well.



ilovepie said:


> 6. I've read the Residency Card can take quite a while (4 months min) and many are going past the 6 month EU processing times. I also understand you can request the passports back early (20 days wait incl) and the application will continue to be processed with out the passports. However would it be simpler/smarter for me and my wife to get duplicate passports to use in the time being? Or is leaving the UK and trying to get back in just too problematic/risky even after receiving the COA and having duplicate passports? We had hoped to go to the US or Germany for Christmas, but it looks like we may be stuck in the UK.


Unless you are a dual-citizen, there's no legal way to have two passports. Mind you, Christmas in UK are actually nice.



ilovepie said:


> 7. Any suggestions on Bank Accounts. I have student loans and the like that I have to still pay and will need to eventually transfer money to a US bank account. Would something like HSBC be a good idea, and have a US and UK version where we can easily (and free of charge) transfer funds?


I use Santander for my US-UK affairs.



ilovepie said:


> 8. We are bringing a cat with us. Have researched the UK Pet policy and getting him micro-chipped and then the appropriate paperwork and also kennel. We are also trying to budget costs for airline and shipping (he must be on the same flight as us). One-way tickets that are priced reasonably are hard to find. So far I've found either Virgin Atlantic on Vayama or British Airways on strange third-party booking sites found through SkyScanner. Any experience with these airline's policies with pets (and rough costs) would be extremely helpful.
> Thanks!


No help here. I'm allergic to cats! 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for the great responses! Have some follow up questions though...



Jrge said:


> Hi, You fill out the on-line form and book your biometrics at the same time. After you give your biometrics I encourage everybody to send all the documents to NY via UPS. The last person I help in the US mentioned it only took 3 days.


So I fill the form online and book the biometrics exam. I go and take the biometrics exam and send our documentation to NYC (and not DC). And from starting the form online to receiving the Family Permit took only 3 days? Doesn't shipping take a day or two anyways?



> You have the basics and in this case, it's all you really need. I would -however, refrain from sending your wife's passport, and will send a certified copy of it instead. Go to the German embassy in DC and get it done ( I was actually there last week, good service)


So WI marriage license, my passport and her passport/certified copy is sufficient? You don't recommend sending any other information? Will they send my marriage certificate back to me?

What about on the online application where it asks how long I want to stay and what specific date I will arrive and LEAVE? It also suggested I have my itinerary before hand? Should I book my flight first or should I wait? Also what do I say for the date I want to leave?



> That's correct, just get to UK and start looking. She only needs to get a part-time job to sponsor your RC.


This is the first I've heard about she needs a job to sponsor my RC. I hope she finds a job right away (Nannies appear to be well sought-after). I found a website this morning on UKBA that says she can also sponsor if she's economically self sufficient (does my income that I'll be making count?) or a jobseeker (if she doesn't have a job she's looking for one, so how does this count and we prove this?).



> If you mean National Insurance Number, then yes. She can book an appointment at a job centre plus, attend the meeting and she will be on her way.


Great! Do you know when she's covered by NHS if she were to have a medical emergency? My employer also pays for a Private Health Insurance for me in addition to NHS and I can enroll my wife for a small fee, so perhaps this will cover any grace period before NHS kicks in.



> I would encourage you to renew it, and to get your passport card as well.


If the Family Permit really only takes a couple days I think I can renew my passport in time before applying. I've seen the passport card and was wondering what the perks of that are?



> Unless you are a dual-citizen, there's no legal way to have two passports. Mind you, Christmas in UK are actually nice.


I've read you can get a duplicate passport actually, as long as you have a reason. And one of those is if you have to send your passport to an embassy for a visa. I just don't know if it's worth the risk of leaving and trying to enter back into the UK when the RC is processing.

How to get a duplicate U.S. passport – Anderson Cooper 360 - CNN.com Blogs



> I use Santander for my US-UK affairs.


I'll check them out! I remember them from my stint in the UK, but don't see them in the US. Do they have a US presence?



> No help here. I'm allergic to cats!


Achoo!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> This is the first I've heard about she needs a job to sponsor my RC. I hope she finds a job right away (Nannies appear to be well sought-after). I found a website this morning on UKBA that says she can also sponsor if she's economically self sufficient (does my income that I'll be making count?) or a jobseeker (if she doesn't have a job she's looking for one, so how does this count and we prove this?).


In order to sponsor you, she has to be exercising her treaty rights which means she can be a job-seeker (she'll have to show evidence that she is looking for a job like job interviews), employed, self-employed, self-suffient or a student. I believe your income can count towards her being self-sufficient but she can't be self-sufficent until you can take a job and you can't take a job without a family permit. So, it would seem to me that for her to be considered self-sufficient you would have to be sponsored for a Tier 2 work visa. That's how I would interpret it but I could be wrong. She should more easily be able to prove that she is looking for work.


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

nyclon said:


> In order to sponsor you, she has to be exercising her treaty rights which means she can be a job-seeker (she'll have to show evidence that she is looking for a job like job interviews), employed, self-employed, self-suffient or a student. I believe your income can count towards her being self-sufficient but she can't be self-sufficent until you can take a job and you can't take a job without a family permit. So, it would seem to me that for her to be considered self-sufficient you would have to be sponsored for a Tier 2 work visa. That's how I would interpret it but I could be wrong. She should more easily be able to prove that she is looking for work.


OK good, we'll just keep track of where she applies. She'll likely join a Nanny agency which should make it pretty easy. As for self-sufficient using my income, I will begin working using the Family Permit which doesn't require a job for her to sponsor. So the process is get a Family Permit and arrive in London > Transfer from the US to the London office of my company (they have agreed to do already) and they pay me under the Family Permit > Apply for a Residence Card (at this point I've already been working and we can count our income for the Self-Sufficient portion).


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

I've tried calling the US State Department and they won't let me renew my passport in person unless I show proof that I'm traveling in 2 weeks (I'm not) or I need to apply for a Visa in 4 weeks (I don't know how I prove this). So my option now is pay for it to be expedited and send through the mail overnighted. This will take 2-3 weeks before I receive the passport back.

And on UKBA's website they say the processing times for Family Permits in June were 3 days 78%, 10 days 96%, 40 days 98%, and 60 days 100%. Obviously my chances are good that I will be processed in less than a week and no more than 2 weeks. But with the passport that means I may not have the Family Permit for 4-5 weeks. Since I want to leave the US in about 8 weeks (and move out of my home and visit parents across the country in 7 weeks) that's cutting it close for confirming with my work when I'll stop working here and start there, as well as waiting to purchase a flight!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi


ilovepie said:


> Thanks so much for the great responses! Have some follow up questions though...
> So I fill the form online and book the biometrics exam. I go and take the biometrics exam and send our documentation to NYC (and not DC). And from starting the form online to receiving the Family Permit took only 3 days? Doesn't shipping take a day or two anyways?


Processing time begins the second the Entry Clearance Officer puts their hands on it. 



ilovepie said:


> So WI marriage license, my passport and her passport/certified copy is sufficient? You don't recommend sending any other information? Will they send my marriage certificate back to me?


She must write a cover letter indicating that you will be traveling with her. Sometimes they return marriage certificates.



ilovepie said:


> What about on the online application where it asks how long I want to stay and what specific date I will arrive and LEAVE? It also suggested I have my itinerary before hand? Should I book my flight first or should I wait? Also what do I say for the date I want to leave?


For the purpose of this application you will be there for 6 months. Based on your plans, my humble recommendation is to write: 1st October 2013 till 30th April 2014.



ilovepie said:


> This is the first I've heard about she needs a job to sponsor my RC. I hope she finds a job right away (Nannies appear to be well sought-after). I found a website this morning on UKBA that says she can also sponsor if she's economically self sufficient (does my income that I'll be making count?) or a jobseeker (if she doesn't have a job she's looking for one, so how does this count and we prove this?).


No worries, there's always a first time for everything. Although y'all could use your income and apply as self-sufficient, I will personally suggest she finds a part-time job and then sponsors you. It is by far the easiest route.



ilovepie said:


> Great! Do you know when she's covered by NHS if she were to have a medical emergency? My employer also pays for a Private Health Insurance for me in addition to NHS and I can enroll my wife for a small fee, so perhaps this will cover any grace period before NHS kicks in.


Y'all will be covered the second you register with your local GP, but it never hurts to have an extra protection. So enroll your wife on your employer's based benefit (BTW, taxable) to have that extra peace of mind. NOTE: in UK we receive medical care, not a medical service.



ilovepie said:


> If the Family Permit really only takes a couple days I think I can renew my passport in time before applying. I've seen the passport card and was wondering what the perks of that are?


I used my passport card in UK as form of ID, and didn't have to carry my passport book.



ilovepie said:


> I've read you can get a duplicate passport actually, as long as you have a reason. And one of those is if you have to send your passport to an embassy for a visa. I just don't know if it's worth the risk of leaving and trying to enter back into the UK when the RC is processing.


It's good to know, but I prefer my passport and nexus cards.



ilovepie said:


> I'll check them out! I remember them from my stint in the UK, but don't see them in the US. Do they have a US presence?


Personal Banking | Sovereign Bank



> Achoo!


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Jrge! Always so helpful! :clap2:



> She must write a cover letter indicating that you will be traveling with her. Sometimes they return marriage certificates.


Right, that letter too! Well I hope we get the certificate back, will need it later. We are heading back to WI and could get another copy if needed I suppose. Do you know if they take photocopies? Obviously they'll send both of our passports back right? Also we may not have time to get my wife's German passport photocopied at the embassy (unless they let me do it) so I may have to send her passport too. Any reason that's not a good idea?




> For the purpose of this application you will be there for 6 months. Based on your plans, my humble recommendation is to write: 1st October 2013 till 30th April 2014.


OK, so I'll do 6 months. If I make it October 1st but later book a flight for October 5th that's not a problem?



> No worries, there's always a first time for everything. Although y'all could use your income and apply as self-sufficient, I will personally suggest she finds a part-time job and then sponsors you. It is by far the easiest route.


Of course, ideally we want her to find a full time job at least within a month. If not, hopefully we can do self-sufficient or job searcher as a last resort.



> I used my passport card in UK as form of ID, and didn't have to carry my passport book.


That's what I thought (specifically while the RC is being processed). My US ID won't work? Or I can't get a UK ID? I don't remember ever carrying around my passport in the UK, just my US driver's license.



> It's good to know, but I prefer my passport and nexus cards.


Ultimately I wanted it so I could leave the UK while the RC is being processed. But I think the risk of not getting back in just isn't worth it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> That's what I thought (specifically while the RC is being processed). My US ID won't work? Or I can't get a UK ID? I don't remember ever carrying around my passport in the UK, just my US driver's license.


Yes, your US ID will work. I have never carried my passport with me on a regular basis. I have only needed it to open a bank account and a few other occasions which I don't even remember. Other than that I carry a US driving licence which (ironically, I think) was acceptable as identification for my UK citizenship swearing in ceremony as I had forgotten to grab my passport. You might need to produce some sort of ID when picking up tickets at a venue but they just want to see something with your name on it so a credit or debit card will suffice.

There are no identity cards in the UK. You can apply for a provisional driving licence (which you need before you can apply for a full licence which you can do after passing both a driving a theory test) but that will require you to send your passport as well.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi


ilovepie said:


> Thanks Jrge! Always so helpful! :clap2:
> 
> Right, that letter too! Well I hope we get the certificate back, will need it later. We are heading back to WI and could get another copy if needed I suppose. Do you know if they take photocopies? Obviously they'll send both of our passports back right? Also we may not have time to get my wife's German passport photocopied at the embassy (unless they let me do it) so I may have to send her passport too. Any reason that's not a good idea?


The cover letter is the most important piece of all the documents. If it helps, my wife and I always have at least 3-4 marriage certificates kicking around. They aren't expensive and you always need them, and for the passport I've always suggested just to send a certified copy of it. (Murphy's law?, perhaps)



ilovepie said:


> OK, so I'll do 6 months. If I make it October 1st but later book a flight for October 5th that's not a problem?


No, it won't be a problem.



ilovepie said:


> Of course, ideally we want her to find a full time job at least within a month. If not, hopefully we can do self-sufficient or job searcher as a last resort.


That will be the perfect plan, but again my recommendation is to be sponsored as worker and no as sef-sufficient or job seeker.



ilovepie said:


> That's what I thought (specifically while the RC is being processed). My US ID won't work? Or I can't get a UK ID? I don't remember ever carrying around my passport in the UK, just my US driver's license.


I should had shared more details; due to the nature of my job I must produce a passport (or a document similar to it) to enter certain facilities, hence the passport card has always been with me. But, my PA driver's license was widely accepted. Now, my Alberta's driver license is even better 



ilovepie said:


> Ultimately I wanted it so I could leave the UK while the RC is being processed. But I think the risk of not getting back in just isn't worth it.


Unless there is an extreme emergency or need, I recommend not to request back any passport. And again, enjoy UK at its fullest.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## UK-GTR (May 14, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Unless there is an extreme emergency or need, I recommend not to request back any passport. And again, enjoy UK at its fullest.


There is one potential advantage in requesting return of passport (aside from being able to travel again) in that the RC is then issued on a separate Immigration Status Document rather than as a vignette in one's passport, meaning that should the passport expire before the RC, one does not need to keep traveling with the old passport as well. Also, as I have two US passports and have to enter different countries with different ones, it was advantageous for me to have the RC as an ISD in that respect as well.


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

First of, I was able to walk into the Passport Agency yesterday with out an appointment. Lucky for me I work 2 blocks away from the one in DC so I was able to go down and talk to the guards about what I needed. I had my employer write a letter stating that I needed to apply for a Visa within 4 weeks (one of their requirements to get into the Passport Agency). He also said if I showed up before 11 am I could get it in with out an appointment (next closest one was 12 days away!). Everyone was super helpful and whole process took 1 hour. Will have my new passport by tomorrow, so 48 hours turn around. Now I can get my visa and RC in my passport with out having to renew in 2 years!

We're going to apply for the EEA Family Permit online over the weekend and mail off documents on Monday. Before we begin I'm reviewing the VAF5 PDF application to get an idea of the questions. Boy is it a long one! Below are questions/requirements I'm unclear on what response I should provide. Hoping everyone could help out. If I provide an answer that anyone disagrees or wants to clarify please let me know! :fingerscrossed:

*What is the Main Purpose of your visit to the UK?*
I'm going to write "_To live in the UK with my EEA national wife._" Is this appropriate?

*How Long do you intend to stay in the UK?*
I will write "_6 months_"

*Travel Dates
On which date do you wish to travel to the UK*
I will estimate _October 2nd_, when this is approved, does this mean I can only travel after October 2nd? Before October 2nd? Or anytime really.

*On which date will you leave the UK*
I will estimate 6 months later, _March 31, 2014_

*2.7 Please give details of any previous passports, covering the last 10 years, including where these passports are now.*
Since I'm renewing my passport now, I will write "_Previous passport issued on MMM DD, YYYY was renewed on MMM DD, YYYY and is no longer valid or used_"

*5.7 What is your employer’s email address?*
I will give our HR person's email address and phone number?

*5.10 What is your total monthly income from all sources of employment or occupation after tax?*
I've read not to give your income or savings. However, I will answer honestly unless someone makes a good reason why you should leave blanke.

*6.1 Have you travelled to the UK in the last 10 years?*
This one will be hard to answer, so I'm hoping for some advice. I traveled twice last year (once to see my friend in Essex as a 1 day stop over to Spain and then once more on the way back home but for about 5 days). The last time I had been there (aside from transferring through Heathrow) was in 2007 when I was there as a BUNAC student visa holder. I came and went a lot from the UK as I traveled the EU. Do I just enter my first entry date under the BUNAC visa and how long I resided in the UK before heading back to the USA? Purpose would be to intern under BUNAC visa? Lastly for Location when I visited, can I just enter the city I stayed (ie London, UK or Rochford, UK) or do I need addresses?

*6.2 Have you travelled outside your country of residence, excluding to the UK, in the last 10 years?*
Yes, I have, a lot! I can try to find all of these, but finding exact dates and total time spent for all will be difficult. Traveled the EU a lot while I was living in the UK and I've been back to Germany and Spain since moving back home. Again, how detailed and complete do I need to be with this information? Rough estimate of Dates, Destination just Country? What if I went to multiple cities? Rough estimate of Duration?

*6.4 Have you been granted any UK visas in the last 10 years?*
I think I may have a copy of my BUNAC visa somewhere (may be stamped in my old visa too). Hopefully I can provide.
*
6.8 Do you have a UK National Insurance number?*
Yes! And I still have my card surprisingly! I'll provide, don't see any issue?

*Part 7 Travellers under the age of 18 Read Guidance*
I'm over 18...So I don't answer ANY of the Part 7 questions? Leave all blank?

*8.1.11 EEA National Registration Certificate number*
What is this?

*8.2.5 When did your relationship begin?*
2 days after we met I suppose...

*8.2.6 How often do you meet?*
Married for 3 years and live with each other..._Every day_?

*8.2.7 When did you last see the EEA National?*
Do I answer like "Today" or "This Second" or "MMM DD, YYYY" with the date being the date I fill the application out?

*8.2.8 How do you keep in touch with the EEA National?*
"_We live together_" ?

*8.2.9 Have you lived with the EEA National in a relationship like a marriage or civil partnership at any time (including since a wedding or civil partnership ceremony)?*
What are they asking here? Are we living together? Yes. Do I need to state when we began living together? How about previous years and before marriage?

*8.4 EEA National’s Employment*
Since she's employed in the US and not the UK, we're skipping all these questions right?

*8.9 Your Life In The UK*
We will live with my friend and his partner in a 2 bedroom house in Rochford until we find our own flat. I will put in their address, bedrooms, total rooms, and full details of the 2 people living in this property.

*8.9.3 If ‘No’, on what basis does the EEA National occupy this property e.g. rented, owned by a parent, company property.*
Our friends own it and are allowing us to stay in the spare bedroom?

*8.10 EEA National’s current finances and employment*
Here I enter all her current employment info for her current US job?

*8.10.12 Do you or the EEA National have any savings, property or other income, for example, from stocks and shares?*
Do/Should we enter our savings and current bank account balance here?

*8.10.16 Do you intend to work in the UK?*
Yes I do. Do I specify that my company is transferring me and intends to pay me X amount a year?


*For supporting documents:*
There is no fee to be provided, correct?
For *Previous Passports*, should I include my old passport that I renewed and has since been invalidated?

*Evidence of how your trip is to be funded*
Um...bank statement? Backs up what I wrote (if anything) my total savings? Do I need to put this in the cover letter?

*Personal Details section*
We'll include our Marriage Certificate. I'll also include a photocopy of our Lease of our current home that has both of our names. Anything else recomended?

*Finances and employment*
Should I include the most recent pay stub for both myself AND my wife? Also the offer letter from the London office of my company accepting my transfer?

*Other:*
*Evidence of your relationship to your sponsor, e.g. marriage/civil partnership certificate, sponsor’s birth certificate*
Just the above Marriage Certificate (not a international one, but from Wisconsin), and Lease. If we provide bank statement it should have both of our names on it. Anything else?

*Evidence of your sponsor’s nationality, e.g. a copy of the bio data page from their passport (the page with their photograph) or a copy of their national identity card*
We don't have time to get her Passport copied by the embassy, so we'll just provide her passport with mine. We'll also copy her US Greencard. This works?

They will send my new passport, my old passport, and her passport along with our other documents back to us? Should we specifically request anything be send back, like the marriage certificate (I could provide a photo copy and the original for instance).

Wow, just read over this post, its long...Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ilovepie said:


> First of, I was able to walk into the Passport Agency yesterday with out an appointment. Lucky for me I work 2 blocks away from the one in DC so I was able to go down and talk to the guards about what I needed. I had my employer write a letter stating that I needed to apply for a Visa within 4 weeks (one of their requirements to get into the Passport Agency). He also said if I showed up before 11 am I could get it in with out an appointment (next closest one was 12 days away!). Everyone was super helpful and whole process took 1 hour. Will have my new passport by tomorrow, so 48 hours turn around. Now I can get my visa and RC in my passport with out having to renew in 2 years!
> 
> We're going to apply for the EEA Family Permit online over the weekend and mail off documents on Monday. Before we begin I'm reviewing the VAF5 PDF application to get an idea of the questions. Boy is it a long one! Below are questions/requirements I'm unclear on what response I should provide. Hoping everyone could help out. If I provide an answer that anyone disagrees or wants to clarify please let me know! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Yes.



> *How Long do you intend to stay in the UK?*
> I will write "_6 months_"


Fine.



> *Travel Dates
> On which date do you wish to travel to the UK*
> I will estimate _October 2nd_, when this is approved, does this mean I can only travel after October 2nd? Before October 2nd? Or anytime really.


A distinct possibility, though sometimes they ignore your travel date and make the permit valid from the date of issue. You just can't tell.



> *On which date will you leave the UK*
> I will estimate 6 months later, _March 31, 2014_


Fine.



> *2.7 Please give details of any previous passports, covering the last 10 years, including where these passports are now.*
> Since I'm renewing my passport now, I will write "_Previous passport issued on MMM DD, YYYY was renewed on MMM DD, YYYY and is no longer valid or used_"


Just the number, dates they were valid, and where they are now (in your possession, retained by passport agency, lost etc).



> *5.7 What is your employer’s email address?*
> I will give our HR person's email address and phone number?


OK.



> *5.10 What is your total monthly income from all sources of employment or occupation after tax?*
> I've read not to give your income or savings. However, I will answer honestly unless someone makes a good reason why you should leave blank.


Up to you. No need to answer.



> *6.1 Have you travelled to the UK in the last 10 years?*
> This one will be hard to answer, so I'm hoping for some advice. I traveled twice last year (once to see my friend in Essex as a 1 day stop over to Spain and then once more on the way back home but for about 5 days). The last time I had been there (aside from transferring through Heathrow) was in 2007 when I was there as a BUNAC student visa holder. I came and went a lot from the UK as I traveled the EU. Do I just enter my first entry date under the BUNAC visa and how long I resided in the UK before heading back to the USA? Purpose would be to intern under BUNAC visa? Lastly for Location when I visited, can I just enter the city I stayed (ie London, UK or Rochford, UK) or do I need addresses?


Give your best shot/guess. For your time under BUNAC, enter the start and end dates, purpose and add that you made short visits to (countries). 



> *6.2 Have you travelled outside your country of residence, excluding to the UK, in the last 10 years?*
> Yes, I have, a lot! I can try to find all of these, but finding exact dates and total time spent for all will be difficult. Traveled the EU a lot while I was living in the UK and I've been back to Germany and Spain since moving back home. Again, how detailed and complete do I need to be with this information? Rough estimate of Dates, Destination just Country? What if I went to multiple cities? Rough estimate of Duration?


Again your best guess.



> *6.4 Have you been granted any UK visas in the last 10 years?*
> I think I may have a copy of my BUNAC visa somewhere (may be stamped in my old passport too). Hopefully I can provide.


OK.



> *6.8 Do you have a UK National Insurance number?*
> Yes! And I still have my card surprisingly! I'll provide, don't see any issue?


Just give the number. They will do a check on the number to see what it unearths about you.



> *Part 7 Travellers under the age of 18 Read Guidance*
> I'm over 18...So I don't answer ANY of the Part 7 questions? Leave all blank?


Yes.



> *8.1.11 EEA National Registration Certificate number*
> What is this?


If your EEA partner has a registration certificate.



> *8.2.5 When did your relationship begin?*
> 2 days after we met I suppose...


Give the approximate year, such as 2005.



> *8.2.6 How often do you meet?*
> Married for 3 years and live with each other..._Every day_?


Just state married for 3 years and leave out the frivolities.



> *8.2.7 When did you last see the EEA National?*
> Do I answer like "Today" or "This Second" or "MMM DD, YYYY" with the date being the date I fill the application out?


Married and living together. Just be sensible. The form covers people in many different circumstances.



> *8.2.8 How do you keep in touch with the EEA National?*
> "_We live together_" ?


Yes.



> *8.2.9 Have you lived with the EEA National in a relationship like a marriage or civil partnership at any time (including since a wedding or civil partnership ceremony)?*
> What are they asking here? Are we living together? Yes. Do I need to state when we began living together? How about previous years and before marriage?


Just the start date of cohabitation, before or after marriage. If you then lived apart, state that too and date you resumed living together.



> *8.4 EEA National’s Employment*
> Since she's employed in the US and not the UK, we're skipping all these questions right?


Yes.



> *8.9 Your Life In The UK*
> We will live with my friend and his partner in a 2 bedroom house in Rochford until we find our own flat. I will put in their address, bedrooms, total rooms, and full details of the 2 people living in this property.
> 
> *8.9.3 If ‘No’, on what basis does the EEA National occupy this property e.g. rented, owned by a parent, company property.*
> Our friends own it and are allowing us to stay in the spare bedroom?


Yes.



> *8.10 EEA National’s current finances and employment*
> Here I enter all her current employment info for her current US job?


Not required but you can mention if you like.



> *8.10.12 Do you or the EEA National have any savings, property or other income, for example, from stocks and shares?*
> Do/Should we enter our savings and current bank account balance here?


Savings, investment and any unearned income (not from a job).



> *8.10.16 Do you intend to work in the UK?*
> Yes I do. Do I specify that my company is transferring me and intends to pay me X amount a year?


A simple Yes will do.




> *For supporting documents:*
> There is no fee to be provided, correct?
> For *Previous Passports*, should I include my old passport that I renewed and has since been invalidated?


No fees. Yes, your old cancelled passports.



> *Evidence of how your trip is to be funded*
> Um...bank statement? Backs up what I wrote (if anything) my total savings? Do I need to put this in the cover letter?


Just state from savings, from current earnings etc.



> *Personal Details section*
> We'll include our Marriage Certificate. I'll also include a photocopy of our Lease of our current home that has both of our names. Anything else recommended?


No.



> *Finances and employment*
> Should I include the most recent pay stub for both myself AND my wife? Also the offer letter from the London office of my company accepting my transfer?


Leave blank if you like.



> *Other:*
> *Evidence of your relationship to your sponsor, e.g. marriage/civil partnership certificate, sponsor’s birth certificate*
> Just the above Marriage Certificate (not a international one, but from Wisconsin), and Lease. If we provide bank statement it should have both of our names on it. Anything else?


Plus signs of genuine relationship and not marriage of convenience, such some photos together, travel and accommodation receipts, etc.



> *Evidence of your sponsor’s nationality, e.g. a copy of the bio data page from their passport (the page with their photograph) or a copy of their national identity card*
> We don't have time to get her Passport copied by the embassy, so we'll just provide her passport with mine. We'll also copy her US Greencard. This works?


Yes.



> They will send my new passport, my old passport, and her passport along with our other documents back to us? Should we specifically request anything be send back, like the marriage certificate (I could provide a photo copy and the original for instance).


You must attach a copy to any document you want returned.


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Joppa! :clap2: Really appreciate it. If you or Jrge or anyone else has some more insight or can help with my follow up questions below.



> > Travel Dates
> > On which date do you wish to travel to the UK
> > I will estimate October 2nd, when this is approved, does this mean I can only travel after October 2nd? Before October 2nd? Or anytime really.
> 
> ...


Woah really? If that's the case, I guess I can work with that, but it would be important to know, if I write Oct 2nd, may I have to travel BEFORE that or AFTER that? Those are key differences to know.



> > 8.1.11 EEA National Registration Certificate number
> > What is this?
> 
> 
> If your EEA partner has a registration certificate.


But what IS a registration certificate? Is it a UK thing? What is it for? Is she likely to have it?



> > 8.10.12 Do you or the EEA National have any savings, property or other income, for example, from stocks and shares?
> > Do/Should we enter our savings and current bank account balance here?
> 
> 
> Savings, investment and any unearned income (not from a job).


So I will enter all of our savings and income. Not sure why doing so would hurt us (if there is a reason why it's a bad thing, let me know).



> > vidence of your relationship to your sponsor, e.g. marriage/civil partnership certificate, sponsor’s birth certificate
> > Just the above Marriage Certificate (not a international one, but from Wisconsin), and Lease. If we provide bank statement it should have both of our names on it. Anything else?
> 
> 
> Plus signs of genuine relationship and not marriage of convenience, such some photos together, travel and accommodation receipts, etc.


So contrary to a previous question, we should provide a bit more than just our marriage certificate. Ok, will provide, just trying to get a good handle on what's needed, and what's really recommended.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ilovepie said:


> Thanks for the reply Joppa! :clap2: Really appreciate it. If you or Jrge or anyone else has some more insight or can help with my follow up questions below.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah really? If that's the case, I guess I can work with that, but it would be important to know, if I write Oct 2nd, may I have to travel BEFORE that or AFTER that? Those are key differences to know.


If you write 2nd October as your travel date, and if Home Office makes the permit valid from that date, you can only travel on or after 2nd October. But as I have said, they may make it valid from the date of issue, in which case you can travel as soon as you get your permit. You just cannot tell what they will do. So I suggest if you can and want to travel as soon as your permit is issued, put your travel date something like a week after your application. But if there is an earliest possible date for your travel (because you first have to give notice to your employer, for example), then put down that date.



> But what IS a registration certificate? Is it a UK thing? What is it for? Is she likely to have it?


Yes, issued by Home Office to those EEA national who have applied for it on form EEA1. Ask her.



> So I will enter all of our savings and income. Not sure why doing so would hurt us (if there is a reason why it's a bad thing, let me know).


As I've said, financial info for your case is optional (because your partner is going as job seeker and hasn't lived in UK for 3 months or longer, correct?)



> So contrary to a previous question, we should provide a bit more than just our marriage certificate. Ok, will provide, just trying to get a good handle on what's needed, and what's really recommended.


This is needed, as you can be refused if they suspect a marriage of convenience. If for example you've been married 10 years and have 3 kid together, clearly that's evidence enough, but if your relationship is much shorter, additional evidence of genuine partnership/union will be necessary.


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

> If you write 2nd October as your travel date, and if Home Office makes the permit valid from that date, you can only travel on or after 2nd October. But as I have said, they may make it valid from the date of issue, in which case you can travel as soon as you get your permit. You just cannot tell what they will do. So I suggest if you can and want to travel as soon as your permit is issued, put your travel date something like a week after your application. But if there is an earliest possible date for your travel (because you first have to give notice to your employer, for example), then put down that date.


Thanks! Exactly what I needed to know! My employer knows and has agreed to transfer me. So I will make the request a week earlier. And if it comes in, I'm not rushing to try and leave. But it's not like, oh shoot, I've only got 10 days to move or else the permit expires. Do you know if the 6 months validity is from issuance or from first entry into the UK?



> Yes, issued by Home Office to those EEA national who have applied for it on form EEA1. Ask her.


She's never lived in UK so I bet she doesn't have one, but good to know. I'll research it more though.



> As I've said, financial info for your case is optional (because your partner is going as job seeker and hasn't lived in UK for 3 months or longer, correct?)


Correct, she's been in the UK for no more than 5 days straight. She's moving there with me from DC and will be looking for a job ASAP. I'll include it, but good to know.



> This is needed, as you can be refused if they suspect a marriage of convenience. If for example you've been married 10 years and have 3 kid together, clearly that's evidence enough, but if your relationship is much shorter, additional evidence of genuine partnership/union will be necessary.


OK, good to know. I know Jgne said all you need is the marriage cert. May be true, but I'll show other info just incase.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

6 months is what is stated on your permit, 'valid from' and 'valid until'. It's not 6 months from entry unless you arrive on the first day of validity.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ilovepie said:


> OK, good to know. I know Jgne said all you need is the marriage cert. May be true, but I'll show other info just incase.


I stand correct on this UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit, as any other document/evidence added is up to the applicant's comfort.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you Jrge. I think you hit the nail on the head. Additional information is for "our comfort". 

We applied for the Permit online today and I signed up for my Biometrics exam in 4 days. However the instructions are a bit confusing.

At first the instructions after the biometrics suggest taking my completed printed application to my biometrics location in Virginia on Thursday. They also say to bring your supporting documents. However my appointment confirmation form states that I need my confirmation printed out and my passport, nothing more is needed. I suppose I can bring my whole packet just in case, but they appear to be contradicting each other. Can anyone shed some light?

What I believe I'm suppose to do is bring my appointment confirmation and passport to biometrics. At biometrics they will stamp/sign some form, and I will include that in my packet and mail to NYC (so I have to wait for that to complete before sending my documents?). 

Once the Visa officer receives my packet in NYC my clock starts for how long until my Family Permit is approved (ie the 3 day, 10 day, 20 day, etc turn around time on UKBA's website).

Also what are the recomendations for shipping the packet to NYC (presuming that's what I do) and what do I need to provide for the return of my documents?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ilovepie said:


> Thank you Jrge. I think you hit the nail on the head. Additional information is for "our comfort".
> 
> We applied for the Permit online today and I signed up for my Biometrics exam in 4 days. However the instructions are a bit confusing.
> 
> ...


I know to have hit the nail in the head, I do this every week and let applicants add as much evidence as they want or feel comfortable with - within reason-.

You need to bring the confirmation letter and your passport to the biometrics appointment. After they stamp the letter, add it to your package and send it to NYC via UPS. You don't provide return courier, it will be sent to you via FedEx.

Furthermore, once your application has reached the Entry Clearance Officer's desk, you might receive a series of emails as it progresses.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know to have hit the nail in the head, I do this every week and let applicants add as much evidence as they want or feel comfortable with - within reason-.
> 
> (Cheers)


Our packet we made today is approaching 80 pages...I think we left "within reason" in our dust! :spit: D'Oh!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ilovepie said:


> Our packet we made today is approaching 80 pages...I think we left "within reason" in our dust! :spit: D'Oh!


One must assume your comfort zone is rather thick and perhaps, not environmentally friendly.

Good Luck!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Jrge (or anyone),

You keep mentioning sending via UPS to the NY office. Do you specifically recommend UPS and for a reason? I just know I can get it sent overnight by noon the next day via USPS for much cheaper (or even FedEx). Just didn't know if you had some specific insight?

I have my biometrics tomorrow so I hope to stop at the post office (or UPS or FedEx) in the afternoon to get i out the door.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ilovepie said:


> Jrge (or anyone),
> 
> You keep mentioning sending via UPS to the NY office. Do you specifically recommend UPS and for a reason? I just know I can get it sent overnight by noon the next day via USPS for much cheaper (or even FedEx). Just didn't know if you had some specific insight?
> 
> I have my biometrics tomorrow so I hope to stop at the post office (or UPS or FedEx) in the afternoon to get i out the door.


You could use any courier. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay! Had biometrics today and everything went well. I stopped at the Post office immediately after. Sent it via Express mail so it will arrive tomorrow. I included a flat rate Priority envelope with address label and stamp on it already that I folded in half and included with my application inside the priority envelope. 

They said they couldn't give me a tracking number for the return item until they send it, and I would have to call the UK visa office and ask for that number after they process it and mail it back to me. Oh well, hopefully they'll get it processed quickly and I'll have a result by next week and I'll get my and my wife's passports back safe and sound!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ilovepie said:


> Yay! Had biometrics today and everything went well. I stopped at the Post office immediately after. Sent it via Express mail so it will arrive tomorrow. *I included a flat rate Priority envelope *with address label and stamp on it already that I folded in half and included with my application inside the priority envelope.
> 
> They said they couldn't give me a tracking number for the return item until they send it, and I would have to call the UK visa office and ask for that number after they process it and mail it back to me. Oh well, hopefully they'll get it processed quickly and I'll have a result by next week and I'll get my and my wife's passports back safe and sound!


What you "saved" by sending your package via USPS was wasted on the extra priority envelope. I had told ya they send you the documents via FedEx.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> What you "saved" by sending your package via USPS was wasted on the extra priority envelope. I had told ya they send you the documents via FedEx.
> 
> ...


Ah that's right you did. Well it was only $5 for the return envelope, and it was pasted all over UKBA's website to include return postage so I was focused on their web instructions. If they send via FedEx then $5 well wasted for my peace of mind.


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> What you "saved" by sending your package via USPS was wasted on the extra priority envelope. I had told ya they send you the documents via FedEx.
> 
> ...


Jrge,

Good news is they have received and processed my application and have issued my Visa! They noted on the email on the 13th that it was sent using USPS (which was the returning document I sent) but there was no tracking provided (I was told by the Post Office the tracking number would be generated when they mailed the package). I can't get ahold of a real person at the Consulate in NY. I hope that they didn't send it until the 14th and I can still expect it tomorrow or Saturday.

BTW this is on WorldBridge's website, so I don't know if they are still sending the visa and passports back to the applicant via FedEx for free anymore...
_
10 May 2013: The UK Border Agency return courier service will no longer be available from 13 May 2013. As of May 13 2012 all US applicants will have to provide their own return mail/courier service when they submit their applications. The option to purchase return courier from the UK Border Agency will no longer be available. The UK Border Agency strongly recommends that applicants choose a service with tracking and purchase insurance for their document return._


----------



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Final update. I received my Visa and original documents yesterday. They sent via the USPS priority mail envelope and stamp I enclosed with my application (note the post office said a tracking number would be generated when they mailed it that never happened. Pick something where you get the tracking number at time of purchase). Per the note I posted earlier not sure if they would have sent via Fed Ex had I not included return postage, but maybe they would have. The date it starts is the date I said I would travel to the UK on my application. My return date I entered on my application was a few days short of 6 months but they went ahead and put the full 6 months on the Visa. My new and old passport were returned as well as my wife's. We included a photo copy of our marriage certificate and asked in our cover letter that the original marriage certificate be returned if possible and they did indeed return it.

Final Timeline:


*August 04:* Applied for Family Permit online, submitted application and booked next available Biometrics appointment.
*August 08:* Did my biometrics at the closest facility. 
*August 08:* Went to Post Office right after biometrics and mailed my application, original and supporting documents, and biometrics letter that was just stamped and signed. Sent via next day Priority Express with a return envelope and stamp enclosed inside.
*August 09:* They received my package just before noon the next day (Friday).
*August 12:* I received an email at 8:30 AM from them stating they received my application and the included postage I included made it "Priority" and it should be processed within 48 hours (Monday).
*August 13:* I received another email at 3:30 PM from them stating the Visa was issued and would be mailed within 24 hours.
*August 16:* I received everything in the mail in the USPS Priority 2 day envelope I included (they likely sent it back to me on the 14th then). Overall 8 days (including weekend) from me putting the application in the mail to getting it back in my hands. Had I included a express priority envelope for the return [with tracking number] I would have received it 1 day earlier.

Now it's time to book our flights. Thanks for everyone for their help! I hope this post helps others going forward.


----------

